# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Machine learning algorithms by pushing the frontiers of neuroscience

## Airicist

Leader - David Cox

----------


## Airicist

Article "New ‘moonshot’ effort to understand the brain brings artificial intelligence closer to reality"
$28 million IARPA grant pushes frontiers of neuroscience

by Leah Burrows
January 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "New 'moonshot challenge' at Harvard aims for giant leap in A.I."
The $28M project will generate more than a petabyte of data to advance machine learning

by Katherine Noyes
January 21, 2016

----------

